# Nuovo h20



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Any one hear of nuvo h20? I just saw an infomercial for it. It replaces a h20 softener. It looks like a giant whole house filter, but instead softens your water with citric acid! Change filter every 6 months and your good to go! Any body put one of these things in?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Installed one awhile back, easy to install but not worth it. Customer ended up replacing for a water treatment.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems like it doesn't get rid of the minerals like a softener does. More or less covers them up when it passes through. That's what I get out of it. Kind of a b.s softener scheme??


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I have one at my house. About 6 months old. I can't tell if it works or not.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Have you tested the water? Or does your soap lather good? Does it taste soft or not? Does it taste like citrus? Update please on what you think


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ion exchange, PERIOD.

Magnets,nuvo,pipe wraps etc.garbage.

Thats why they hawk there wares on infomercials.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't tested the water, doesn't taste like citrus, and my soap always lathers nice. 

My lather skills are top notch!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought the nuvo system because our supply house began to offer it and it was an easy install.

I wanted to guinea pig on my house, not the customers. There is no noticeable difference for me. Although, my water is not very hard to begin with.


----------

